# Who IS the Coolest Alien? Poll



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2008)

No not an MT poll but one I found with pictures... There are several rounds to go and you keep going until "there can only be one!"  
Purty neat.
http://polls.amctv.com//chart/data/313-round-1-match-1.html

I ended up with Chewbacca... he *is* pretty cool.


----------



## myusername (Nov 17, 2008)

Chewbacca is still coming out on top but is being hotly pursued by Superman! I voted for Superman.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2008)

ummm

I have taken this twice now and the first time I voted for Chewbacca somewhere and the second time I made sure I did not cast one single vote for Chewbacca and guess what...both times Chewbacca was the winner.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 17, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> ummm
> 
> I have taken this twice now and the first time I voted for Chewbacca somewhere and the second time I made sure I did not cast one single vote for Chewbacca and guess what...both times Chewbacca was the winner.



The results are not based on your vote, they are based on the votes of the masses.  So each vote that you make contributes to the collective pool of votes for that character, but the one that you voted for will only move on to the next round if the masses ALSO voted for him.  So Chewy will always win until someone else get collectively more votes.


----------



## grydth (Nov 17, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> ummm
> 
> I have taken this twice now and the first time I voted for Chewbacca somewhere and the second time I made sure I did not cast one single vote for Chewbacca and guess what...both times Chewbacca was the winner.



Wow! Just like terrestrial political polls! See, secretly you _were_ a Hillary fan all along....:BSmeter:


----------



## elder999 (Nov 17, 2008)

I mean, jeez-what _fanboy_ came up with those choices?

_Spock?_ Hello??!!

Not to mention.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 17, 2008)

Star Wars Kicked Treks *** in that Poll.  Right on.







Although I would have picked a Cylon over Chewie had it been a choice.  They sound like TRS80's


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Although I would have picked a Cylon over Chewie had it been a choice. They sound like TRS80's


Robots==Aliens?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 23, 2008)

They left out ALF.

This blasphemy I cannot forgive. Engage the Death Star.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> They left out ALF.
> 
> This blasphemy I cannot forgive. Engage the Death Star.


ALF was the first thing that popped into my head when I read the title to the thread.  I'm with you.  Now, where's the cat?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2008)

Space Guild Navigators. (Are they even technically aliens?) The movie imaging of them. The movie sucked otherwise, but...


----------



## zeeberex (Dec 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> No not an MT poll but one I found with pictures... There are several rounds to go and you keep going until "there can only be one!"
> Purty neat.
> http://polls.amctv.com//chart/data/313-round-1-match-1.html
> 
> I ended up with Chewbacca... he *is* pretty cool.



no way, Klingons rock


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 23, 2008)

HeartofJuyoMk2 said:


> Robots==Aliens?


 
Well, Cylons were a race of lizard like aliens before being robotamized.


----------



## zeeberex (Dec 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Space Guild Navigators. (Are they even technically aliens?) The movie imaging of them. The movie sucked otherwise, but...



movie sucked, but they were cool.


----------



## zeeberex (Dec 23, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, Cylons were a race of lizard like aliens before being robotamized.



In the old series, the new one, and the better one less clear


----------

